# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Ζευγάρια Τιμπράδο

## mparoyfas

μοντελάκια 2013-2014 πουλάκια που ήρθαν στα χέρια μου απο φίλους εδω στο φόρουμ αρα και θα προτιμηθούν οι εισηγήσεις τους ή και οι ίδιοι , τα πουλάκια θα χαριστούν ως ζευγάρι (έχουν μπει σε αναπαραγωγή με άριστα αποτελέσματα) σε παιδιά που έχω νιώσει και έχω πειστεί ότι θα τα διαχειριστούν σωστά .
Πάσης φύσεως τυχαίες εμφανίσεις μη ενεργών μελών θα απορρίπτονται , δεν βιάζομαι να τα χαρίσω οποτε πιστέψτε με η επιλογή θα ειναι πολυ αυστηρή, καθε αναδοχος θα δεχθεί το ζευγαρι στο χωρου του, μεταφορά απο εμενα με δικα μου μέσα, οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιλογή απορρίπτεται .

Προταθεί τε υπεύθυνα! :winky:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αυτά είναι, συγχαριτηρια για την αυστηρότητα που δείχνετε.Αγαπάτε τα πουλάκια σας πολύ και φαίνεται.Εύχομαι οποίο μέλος τα πάρει να είναι το ίδιο καλός με εσάς

----------


## kaxiboy

Καλησπέρα κύριε Μάνο!! 
Ενδιαφέρομαι να πάρω εγώ ένα ζευγαράκι!! 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## babis100nx

Kαλησπερα μανο θα με ενδιεφερε το ζευγαρακι ή εστω η θυλικια καθως εχω τιμπραντο αρσενικο αλλα οχι θυλικο.ευχαριστω

----------


## mparoyfas

Μπαμπη καλησπέρα , δεν σε εχω δει σε συναντήσεις και δεν έτυχε να σε γνωριζω προσωπικά αν υπάρχει κάποιος-κάποια  που έχει γνωμη για σενα θα ήθελα ενα π.μ. τα πουλάκια πανε ζευγάρι.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μανώλη παραπάνω σου έβαλα ένα like, εδω βάζω άλλα 1000.

----------


## greenalex1996

Mparoufa, ισχύει ακομα η αγγελια για τα καναρινια; ή τα εχεις δωσει; 
αν οχι.. βαλε και εμενα στην λιστα  υποψηφιων  ::

----------


## mparoyfas

> Mparoufa, ισχύει ακομα η αγγελια για τα καναρινια; ή τα εχεις δωσει; 
> αν οχι.. βαλε και εμενα στην λιστα  υποψηφιων


είσαι ο , η  και λέγεσαι ;  διάβασε καλά #1

----------


## stefos

Έτσι είναι χίλιες φορές χαρισμενα αλλά στα κατάλληλα χέρια!!!!!!!!!! Νοιωθεις αλλιώς, πως να το κάνουμε όταν είσαι 100% σίγουρος ότι θα έχουν την φροντίδα που τους πρέπει!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mparoyfas

τα ζευγαράκια δόθηκαν σε υπέροχους ανθρώπους που ειμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος οτι θα τα προσέχουν , παρακαλώ η αγγελία να κλείσει

----------

